# IMPORATATION OF STEROIDS (LAW)



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I thought I'd do this post as it seems that quite a few people are not aware that Steroids are legal to import for personal use and are also legal to posses under UK Law.

Law: Section 58 the Medcines Act 1968 (Although the Medicines Act prohibits imports of medicines, other than in accordance with a product licence, it specifically exempts imports for personal use and imports by householders for administration to members of their household.

It is this exemption that makes it possible for people to buy medicines overseas while on holiday or on business trips and bring them home. It also enables people to buy from any foreign suppliers they know about. And it is the internet that has produced an explosion in awareness of foreign suppliers and has provided an easy means of placing orders and paying for them)

The regulations on imporatation is controlled by the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency, if you speak to Revenue & Customs they will ask you to contact the MHRA direct, they will advise you that you are allowed to import up to 3 months supply now this is the grey area and it is not set in stone. So no Customs Officer can stop you importing medcines but they can queiry the quantity. For guidence on this you should contact the MHRA direct.

This is the response I received from the MHRA when I asked if I could import steroids for my own use:

Dear Enquirer,

Thank you for your recent enquiry to the MHRA.

We can confirm that there is no requirement for a member of the public to notify the MHRA of the importation of medicines for personal use and the legislation does not restrict such importation. The MHRA therefore has no objections, provided that the imported medicinal products is used only for your own personal use and that you do not sell or supply imported medicines to anybody else (including family members).

You should be aware that up to a 3 month supply of a medicine is considered to be an acceptable quantity for personal use, HM Revenue and Customs can prevent importation if large quantities are being imported and/or they have suspicions that the product is not being imported for personal use. You can read more about HM Revenue and Customs from their website at the link below: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/

*We also advise you to investigate whether the product(s) you wish to import are categorised as controlled substances in the UK - Controlled drugs are regulated by the Home Office under the Misuse of Drugs Act, and can require a licence to allow their entry into the UK**.* The Home Office have published a list (although not exhaustive) of controlled substances on their website and you will need to contact them directly for clarification on whether a Home Office licence is required for importation into the UK: http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/drugs/

We advise that any posted packages containing medicines should contain a copy of the prescription and/or a letter from the patient's doctor explaining why the product(s) are required, we suggest that the package is clearly labelled on the outside stating the contents of the package and that the products are for personal use. We also strongly advise that the medicines are kept in their original packaging and that they are transported in accordance with storage conditions specified by the Manufacturer (this not only helps identify the medicines, but also helps ensure the product's stability).

Please don't hesitate to contact us again if you need further assistance with this, or any other queries.

Kind Regards,

Central Enquiry Point

Information Centre

Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency

Tel: 020 7084 2000

Class C penaties still apply if caught supplying them etc....

** I have spoken to the Home Office Lic Officer who also confirmed that they are legal to import for personal use, but suggest only in very small amounts.

Further references:

http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/news_info/drugs/anabolic-steroids.htm

http://www.mhra.gov.uk

Home Office Licensing Office - 020 7035 4848


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one harry mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice post harry, Very useful.


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

So whats the view on ordering off a web site which may post there items from within the UK?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

thevoice said:


> So whats the view on ordering off a web site which may post there items from within the UK?


its legal as long as you have a license to supply and distribute medicines


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

thevoice said:


> So whats the view on ordering off a web site which may post there items from within the UK?


IMO they would be in trouble mate not you.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice one mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Harry, that deserves a yip yip yeah, great post mate.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks bud.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good post Harry.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Good post mate. Nicely summed up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

As i said in my previous post, nice one Harry.

I know it's only just been stickied so i thought i'd better point out that the pharmaceutical affairs law was ammended in 2005.

I believe there are a couple of changes.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Interesting read. Thanks.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Train hard said:


> sorry but this is against the site's rule's mate.
> 
> sean.


SPOT ON!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

tagged. Nice one Harry!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> As i said in my previous post, nice one Harry.
> 
> I know it's only just been stickied so i thought i'd better point out that the pharmaceutical affairs law was ammended in 2005.
> 
> I believe there are a couple of changes.


So what are these changes? Nice post Harry:thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

good info mate, reps for that. i thought they were illegal accross the board


----------



## justcash5 (Feb 1, 2009)

i gonna print this off and wrap my xanax in it before i pack my hand luggage


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Think it might be useful to point out that these medicines DO NOT include UG gear. If you get caught with that you are still in the poop.

ONLY legitimate pharma grade gear applys not generics.

Just dont want anyone to mis-understand this and think they are OK to posses illegal UG gear.


----------



## going4gold (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah thanks I've never been 100 percent shore on the law as as far as i knew its legal to posses steroids for personal use but illegal to supply but there is no mark up between what's deemed as possession


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Jolly one harry. Going Phuket - coming back bigger...


----------



## Mrey1436114574 (Jul 31, 2008)

can someone PM me a reputable site that distributes


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good stuff Harry................top man


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

very helpfull, does anyone know though about drug testing in work tho? say you were drug tested and results showed steroids...or if they would show? could they fire you for it??


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

sedod86 said:


> very helpfull, does anyone know though about drug testing in work tho? say you were drug tested and results showed steroids...or if they would show? could they fire you for it??


 I was wondering the same, anyone know anything about this? Any thoughts?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

MyVision said:


> I was wondering the same, anyone know anything about this? Any thoughts?


Most places don't test for gear in these tests.


----------



## H3n50n (May 15, 2009)

can someone PM me a reputable site that distributes ?


----------



## dazzasafc85 (Jan 8, 2009)

So correct me if i'm wrong but does that mean say for instance if i'm in turkey etc and get some over the counter gear i can therefore send it back to a home address and as long as it is for personal use and not to supply it is totally legal. Interesting.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

H3n50n said:


> can someone PM me a reputable site that distributes ?


No sourcing Bro...


----------



## xplicit (Apr 4, 2009)

If only there were cheap reliable internet sites!! lol


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

I live in Australia would be very hard to get steriods into Australia.


----------



## joe bud (Feb 7, 2008)

what is the law regarding things such as nolvadex is it not illegal to have this without a perscription


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Harry thankyou for the very good read bro. I was wondering if you knew what the law on possessing non controlled medications was, clomid/tamox etc


----------



## para (Oct 25, 2009)

Sean Byrne said:


> I live in Australia would be very hard to get steriods into Australia.


Good luck mate OZ is script only for juice you get caught on a controlled delivery your in a world of pain....


----------



## para (Oct 25, 2009)

So hypothetically saying if a '3 month' cycle was boxed/packaged by a pharmacy and posted from a country where AAS are not scheduled or controlled and sent to the UK there's no problem?

I know the 3 month rule has been in place for years but how the hell do you define a 3 month cycle? I'm sure Ronnie Coleman would get through a hell of a lot more than a first timer!


----------



## Retros (Oct 30, 2009)

Interesting post, thanks for sorting that out!


----------



## Kerberos2 (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to bump this "stickied" thread due to some information that was recently brought to my attention.

The information is very much of a first hand sort, in form of a letter and phone call with Customs.

They claim that the importation for personal use rule only implies if carried on the person and not if sent in the post.

They claim that you always need to apply for an importation of a scheduled substance licence, if you want to import things via the post, even if in a medicinal form with prescription for personal use.

I have contacted the home office, since as every one can see in the initial letter in this thread from the MHRA, that the MHRA don't have a problem with importing, but that they also imply that it might be necessary to obtain a licence from the Home Office if the medicines are scheduled, in accordance with what the Customs claim.

It now comes down to what the Home Office states regarding this, and I find it peculiar that information regarding this can't be found anywhere on any official government sites.

Don't talk to FRANK kids, he knows fcuk all.

Any one that has any further information regarding this, please fill in.


----------



## HEX (Apr 14, 2010)

Are these laws the same for Ireland?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

joe bud said:


> what is the law regarding things such as nolvadex is it not illegal to have this without a perscription





Random181 said:


> Harry thankyou for the very good read bro. I was wondering if you knew what the law on possessing non controlled medications was, clomid/tamox etc


Legal. Like it says in the OP, it's legal to import prescription drugs for personal use.



Kerberos2 said:


> They claim that you always need to apply for an importation of a scheduled substance licence, if you want to import things via the post, even if in a medicinal form with prescription for personal use.
> 
> I have contacted the home office, since as every one can see in the initial letter in this thread from the MHRA, that the MHRA don't have a problem with importing, but that they also imply that it might be necessary to obtain a licence from the Home Office if the medicines are scheduled, in accordance with what the Customs claim.
> 
> ...





Harry said:


> We can confirm that there is no requirement for a member of the public to notify the MHRA of the importation of medicines for personal use and the legislation does not restrict such importation. The MHRA therefore has no objections, provided that the imported medicinal products is used only for your own personal use and that you do not sell or supply imported medicines to anybody else (including family members).
> 
> You should be aware that up to a 3 month supply of a medicine is considered to be an acceptable quantity for personal use.
> 
> ...


They are Class C drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act (Part II of Schedule 4). To qualify for the Medicines Act exemption they are supposed to be in the form of medicines, but it's (IMO deliberately) vague as to what they mean by that.

Relevant sections of the legislation:

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si2001/20013998.htm#4



> (3) Section 5(1) of the Act (which prohibits the possession of controlled drugs) shall not have effect in relation to -
> 
> 
> (a) any drug specified in Part II of Schedule 4 which is contained in a medicinal product;


http://www.statutelaw.gov.uk/content.aspx?activeTextDocId=1662209



> Section 7
> 
> General provisions as to dealing with medicinal products.
> 
> ...


----------



## HEX (Apr 14, 2010)

HEX said:


> Are these laws the same for Ireland?


anyone? :rolleye:


----------



## unlikely (Aug 2, 2010)

Does DHL has anything against exportation of steroids? I sent a parcel from uk and it is still in heathrow "on hold". going on for a week now. the country where it is going has strict laws about roids so I am a bit worried.

If anyone of you have experience with dhl how long have your parcel been "on hold" for

regards


----------

